# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Traveling to Tropea and further south to Sicily

## TravelSun

Hello fellow travellers,

  I have done a lot of reading, but would love to get some feedback of travellers who have travelled in that area.

  I will fly to Lamezia Terme (SUF) Airport, arriving at 8am on a Monday, leaving again on Saturday at 8pm, so I will have 4 full days and 2 almost full days and would like to rent a car at the airport. 

  The following places are what I thought about visiting.
  Monday (day of arrival)  drive - about 30mins from the airport - to Pizzo, spend one night
  Tuesday  drive  about 35mins - to Tropea, spend the day and another night
  Wednesday to Friday  which of these places should I stop at/spend one night? Which can I skip or are there other places I should see? Gioia Tauro, Bagnara Calabra, Scilla, Messina, Taormina, Etna,Catania, not necessarily in that order.

  Thought about driving to Messina on Wednesday (skipping a few places on the way down, but stopping on the way back up to the airport), about 2.5hrs drive and taking the ferry. One night in Messina and on to Taormina on Thursday, about one hour drive, spend a night in Taormina, visit the Etna and then eventually drive back up, maybe spending a day in Scilla or one of the other towns.

  Looks like Id be doing quite a bit of driving, but as I said, this is solely an idea, hence, my asking for input. Thank you so much for reading and letting me know about your thoughts. :cool:

----------

